# How much did you pay in self FICA taxes last year?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

and do you withhold any of it quarterly and is any of that amount refundable or is the 15% self FICA tax or so exempt from refunds?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I do make quarterly payments, it depends on how busy I am in any given quarter, but usually between three and $4000 per year


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> I do make quarterly payments, it depends on how busy I am in any given quarter, but usually between three and $4000 per year


and how does paying the FICA taxes work, is that paid separately and before taxes?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> and how does paying the FICA taxes work, is that paid separately and before taxes?


I just pay quarterly estimate of what I will owe. At tax time you file schedule c and se. they are separate.


----------

